
USB inventor admits that the plugs are annoying / Boing Boing - rahuldottech
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/21/usb-inventor-admits-that-the-p.html
======
salutonmundo
The USB logo is supposed to be on the top of the plug: so with this knowledge,
one can get it right the first time, almost every time.

